

Meet The Developers: Saulius Dailide of Pixelmator - mac-mac
http://mac.appstorm.net/general/interviews/meet-the-developers-saulius-dailide-of-pixelmator/

======
frou_dh
The Pixelmator team seem to have good stamina for releasing worthwhile free
updates at a steady pace. Glad to see they're making money.

TBH, OS X should have an image edior included, and this should be the prime
candidate. MSPaint on Windows gets laughed at, but at least it's there
(limited as it is, I like it).

